# white ice pearl



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

im fixxin to paint my 93 fleetwood white with two jars of whit ice pearl was wondering if any one els has done this and if any one has pics of the ride with two jars of withe ice pearl thanks....


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i did a monte carlo , it looks real nice, but hard to capture pics....


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jul 2 2009, 07:24 PM~14366993
> *i did a monte carlo , it looks real nice, but hard to capture pics....
> *


yeah i kinda figured that but figured ide see if any pics were out the thanks


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

one jar, over orange. two jars will be a very very blinging car lol but ur cars also bigger, this was a 96 monte carlo looks great in the sun!


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jul 2 2009, 07:35 PM~14367043
> *one jar, over orange. two jars will be a very very blinging car lol but ur cars also bigger, this was a 96 monte carlo looks great in the sun!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: damn that looks good i well have to post up pics when its all done


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya the car looks great, everyone at my work thinks the 2oz jar was too much but i love the effect of it and think it came out perfect, but dont forget if u want it too look great ur gonna have to wetsand and reclear, otherwise the clear wont cover it completly it looks like dirt nibs, i put 3 wet ass coats and it wouldnt cover still lol, but in the sun u cant see it, but for show id wetsand and put like 2 more coats


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FlipFlopBox_@Jul 2 2009, 07:41 PM~14367081
> *ya the car looks great, everyone at my work thinks the 2oz jar was too much but i love the effect of it and think it came out perfect, but dont forget if u want it too look great ur gonna have to wetsand and reclear, otherwise the clear wont cover it completly it looks like dirt nibs, i put 3 wet ass coats and it wouldnt cover still lol, but in the sun u cant see it, but for show id wetsand and put like 2 more coats
> *


thanks for the advice yeah i hope it turns out good my wife thinks im crazy for putting two jars


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

dose any body have any ideas on striping or grafics


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

2 jars is gonna be 2 much imo... the DOI is gonna be shit after all that peral..


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

whats the cheapest place to buy HOK ice pearl


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Aug 30 2009, 09:08 AM~14925556
> *2 jars is gonna be 2 much imo... the DOI is gonna be shit after all that peral..
> *


How much should I order for a baldy big body????
I was gonna order 2 jars of the tcpglobal stuff,but some say it's too much??


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Aug 30 2009, 02:33 PM~14927274
> *whats the cheapest place to buy HOK ice pearl
> *


http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/kspearl.aspx
not hok,but it's the same shit at 1/3 the cost


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 30 2009, 01:48 PM~14927356
> *How much should I order for a baldy big body????
> I was gonna order 2 jars of the tcpglobal stuff,but some say it's too much??
> *


O'rly?
I have TCP on my favorites for the day I plan to get my ice pearl. I noticed they have 3 sizes of 'jars' 1/2, 1 and 2. I dont know about you but Im thinking 1oz should be plenty to give the car a nice buzz.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DarknessWithin_@Aug 30 2009, 02:53 PM~14927378
> *O'rly?
> I have TCP on my favorites for the day I plan to get my ice pearl. I noticed they have 3 sizes of 'jars' 1/2, 1 and 2. I dont know about you but Im thinking 1oz should be plenty to give the car a nice buzz.
> *


I was planning on ordereing 4 oz(2-2oz jars)next week,I stiull think i'll just get the 4 oz.,better to have extra on hand,it's really not that expensive anyway.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

here is my ladies car only the top done one whole jar of sem fire red ice pearl on the top! over chili pepper red pearl































sparkles like crazy, I will be doing a 98 towncar near the end of the week it will have the full bottle on it (white ice over white pearl)



oh btw I stopped using HOK and use the SEM ice pearls... cheaper and I did a comparison test along time ago I did blue Ice from both HOK and SEM over the same base on two differnt test panels with the exact amount of ice in the clear for both and the SEM popped alot more then the HOK so I started using it all the time instead.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

what does HOK white ice pearl cost over there in usa!?!

its really expensive over here and i need i bit to make a test panel for my bike


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Aug 31 2009, 06:48 AM~14933211
> *what does HOK white ice pearl cost over there in usa!?!
> 
> its really expensive over here and i need i bit to make a test panel for my bike
> *


HOUSE OF KOLOR IP02 ICE PEARL, ICE WHITE, 2 OZ - Our Price: $89.95


----------



## caranto (Jul 26, 2004)

i have 1 jar on my 84 coupe - the top it is flaked.


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

well be posting some pics here soon on the paint getting the car painted next weekend


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

White ice pearl over white, this was like 1 1oz bottle on the roof only.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

holy crap that picture is HUGE!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)




----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sideshows fleetwood_@Jul 2 2009, 08:24 PM~14366990
> *im fixxin to paint my 93 fleetwood white with two jars of whit ice pearl was wondering if any one els has done this and if any one has pics of the ride with two jars of withe ice pearl thanks....
> *










this is my 95' white w/ice pearl.i didnt even use a whole jar..


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

well finaly got it painted we used 1 jar of the white ice pearl


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sideshows fleetwood_@Mar 15 2010, 04:26 PM~16899027
> *well finaly got it painted we used 1 jar of the white ice pearl
> 
> 
> ...


looks good i want to spray ice pearl on my 99 TC now :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

some ice prices...

http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/HouseOfKol...ARLS%20%28IP%29


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Aug 30 2009, 01:50 PM~14927367
> *http://www.tcpglobal.com/kustomshop/kspearl.aspx
> not hok,but it's the same shit at 1/3 the cost
> *



thx for the ice pearl directory man u just saved me some bread , i ordered some stuff for 40 bucks opposed to spending 100 a jar man thx  right when i needed it for a roof


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

good stuff...


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

wish i would of known this before i bought mine i spent 212. for my 2 1 ounce jars of hok.


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 16 2010, 01:12 PM~16907372
> *some ice prices...
> 
> http://www.smartshoppersinc.com/HouseOfKol...ARLS%20%28IP%29
> *


good prices


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethaljoe_@Mar 17 2010, 06:41 AM~16914881
> *good prices
> *



x2


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

got all types of web links tucked away... no ****


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Mar 18 2010, 05:05 AM~16925084
> *got all types of web links tucked away... no ****
> *



nikka break out :angry: there should be a painters thread for links on products and stuff :cheesy: someone  :dunno:


----------



## sideshows fleetwood (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## kaz7ven (Jun 16, 2010)

new to the fourm but I'm about to paint an el camino with white ice and the guy I bought it off ofsaid it was new but it's onl;y half a jar! did i get reamed or is this guy for real? It was supposed to be a two oz bottle but its under half full!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 27 2010, 11:24 PM~16746003
> *White ice pearl over white, this was like 1 1oz bottle on the roof only.
> 
> 
> ...


white ice is very nice! the only ice pearl i would really ever use!


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 27 2010, 10:24 PM~16746003
> *White ice pearl over white, this was like 1 1oz bottle on the roof only.
> 
> 
> ...


Used about an ounce to do my big body(entire car,and it's a baldy),pops like crazy in the sun,will post pix when it's assembled,gonna reclear this weekend after sanding it flat.
I thought it would bury in the clear,but it shrunk out somewhat after sitting for a couple weeks.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Hard to get a good pic,but it pops like crazy in the sun,used tpc global white magic pearl,bought 2 jars,only used a half jar.


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

man that looks good. ? is it ice pearl


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

This is ice pearl stuff is dope.. makes me wanna try some in my next paint. 

I can only say one thing.. more pics


----------



## BUTTAFINGUZ (May 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jul 18 2010, 06:45 PM~18076882
> *Hard to get a good pic,but it pops like crazy in the sun,used tpc global white magic pearl,bought 2 jars,only used a half jar.
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUTTAFINGUZ_@Jul 21 2010, 05:19 PM~18104860
> *nice
> *


Thanx,I like the final product,and i'm not even a fan of white cars.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Jul 21 2010, 10:33 AM~18101707
> *man that looks good. ? is it ice pearl
> *


It's called white magic,I got it from the TCP global site,it's cheap.


----------



## jacoby161 (Jul 10, 2010)

____________
Electronic Cigarette
E Cigarette


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

any one ever throwed ice pearl over dark red paints any piks


----------



## clutch1 (Jun 9, 2010)

ice over white.. bad pic.. but they're hard to find so here's another of a test piece I shot


----------



## low82REGAL (Jan 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sideshows fleetwood_@Mar 15 2010, 06:26 PM~16899027
> *well finaly got it painted we used 1 jar of the white ice pearl
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## pits n lowriders (Aug 11, 2009)

i want to use a ice pearl on my car but what brand and materials would be the best as far as as base coat what kind of clear and the actuall pearl im going for white on white almost like a esclade pearl white


----------

